# bean sprouts



## DayDreamer (May 4, 2014)

im wondering if bean sprouts are okay to feed russian tortoises on occasion. 
I just now ran out of greens and im really sick so i know i wont be able to make it to the store until later tomorrow (little guy got his food for today just worried about tomorrow morning not being able to feed him at his normal time) we do happen to have bean sprouts in the fridge and the zoo med grass land tortoise food (which he refuses to eat, i mix it a few soaked pellets into his food at almost every meal so he does end up eating some of it) 

if he is unable to eat the bean sprouts would a morning meal of hibiscus leafs be a problem? normally i just pick a few leafs and add them to his food


----------



## StarSapphire22 (May 4, 2014)

I've given them to my Hermanns before and he liked them. In a situation like this, they're okay to feed, but are higher in protein and shouldn't be a staple. Hibiscus leaves are just fine, too.


----------



## DayDreamer (May 4, 2014)

so maybe mixing just a small amount of the bean sprouts lots hibiscus leaves and the grassland tortoise food?
i dont want to make him sick or anything im trying to see if i can get a friend to run to the store for me and just buy a small spring mix so that will be my last resort


----------



## Dustin (Aug 12, 2014)

are they okay for redfoots? as a treat?


----------

